# Why Do My Three Cats LOVE To Lay On My Butt?



## AngelaGM (Jan 14, 2007)

If I am laying on my stomach my three cats love to jump up and fall asleep on my butt... LOL.. Any idea as to why they do that?


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 14, 2007)

Cushy spot maybe? Or i could be because they like the warmth of your body. My lizard (i know, completely different from cats) loves when i take her out. She will just lay in my hand or on my leg for ever.

Edit:

About the cushy spot remark, i didnt mean to be rude (and i have know idea what your body type it) so please dont be offended.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 14, 2007)

May be they like the smell? :laughing:


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jan 14, 2007)

Mine do it too. Even if I'm laying on my side, they'll lay in the curve of my hip/stomach. I think it's just the "pile on" mindset they have, since you'll always see a lump of kittens snuggling with each other. You're just a big ol' cat to them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 14, 2007)

LOL you ladies are funny! I thought Little Lisa would say something about my butt smell but I was mistaken!!! I got a big ol' butt by the way!!!

My cats would love your lizard... They stalk those for hours! LOLOL...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2007)

Hahaha! She beat me to it!

So all 3...at the same time!? Wawaweewa, you must have very nice, ample buttocks! Is nice...I like!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 14, 2007)

I love it ,... keeps my but warm


----------



## jenfer (Jan 14, 2007)

Most likely because it's comfortable for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How cute.


----------



## Andi (Jan 14, 2007)

I would love it if my cat did that, but he hasnÂ´t been that affectionate lately. My fiancÃ© does it though LOL...but I always have to turn a lot when I sleep so he canÂ´t rest his head on my butt for too long


----------



## -KT- (Jan 14, 2007)

My cats love to lay on the small of my back and put their heads on my bum.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 14, 2007)

Awww!!!!

Well of my three cats only one lays on my stomach, and sometimes on my back.. but never on my butt, I guess I don't have much of a butt hahaha

I think they do it because of the body heat. I love when she's on my belly and starts to purr.. it's like having a massage hahaha. This is totally random but it actually makes me feel better when I have menstrual cramps hahaha my cat's got curative properties.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 15, 2007)

I definitely think they do it because of the heat. It's so sweet when my cat does it though. He does this weird thing where he circles around my back and kind of does the pawing thing like he's digging around for a good spot and then he finally settles in. It's cute.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 15, 2007)

hehe I love it when cats lay on top of you like that!

My kitty doesn't do that often, actually she likes to sleep on my stomach sometimes. I think it's the "heat" from your body too.


----------



## Momo (Jan 15, 2007)

I think they might also like the idea of a "perch". If its the highest point on the bed, they can lay and observe the room. lol.


----------

